# Showing off da Collection



## Bozman (Nov 4, 2019)

Had a great chance to show off my US Military bicycle collection as part of a Veterans Day fund raiser. Got to meet some great Veterans and talk about bikes. On display, 1918 Columbia Military Model, 2 Columbia G519s, a Huffman G519, two Columbia M306s, a Columbia Vg295, a Columbia Vg296, a 1943 Columbia Compax Traveler and a 1945 Compax Traveler. 


















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Nov 4, 2019)

Wow! What a collection. WWI and WWII?

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomato John (Nov 4, 2019)

Bozman said:


> Had a great chance to show off my US Military bicycle collection as part of a Veterans Day fund raiser. Got to meet some great Veterans and talk about bikes. On display, 1918 Columbia Military Model, 2 Columbia G519s, a Huffman G519, two Columbia M306s, a Columbia Vg295, a Columbia Vg296, a 1943 Columbia Compax Traveler and a 1945 Compax Traveler. View attachment 1090612View attachment 1090613View attachment 1090614View attachment 1090615View attachment 1090616View attachment 1090617View attachment 1090618View attachment 1090619
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomato John (Nov 4, 2019)

That is awesome!


----------



## catfish (Nov 4, 2019)

Very nice collection.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Nov 4, 2019)

Bozman said:


> Had a great chance to show off my US Military bicycle collection as part of a Veterans Day fund raiser. Got to meet some great Veterans and talk about bikes. On display, 1918 Columbia Military Model, 2 Columbia G519s, a Huffman G519, two Columbia M306s, a Columbia Vg295, a Columbia Vg296, a 1943 Columbia Compax Traveler and a 1945 Compax Traveler. View attachment 1090612View attachment 1090613View attachment 1090614View attachment 1090615View attachment 1090616View attachment 1090617View attachment 1090618View attachment 1090619
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Hello present arms! I have a friend whit couple of those Columbia military styl! enjoy your collection


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 4, 2019)

Impressive. Thanks for letting us look.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 4, 2019)

Very cool !!


----------



## frankenbike (Nov 4, 2019)

To say that is a very impressive collection is an understatement! Well done!!


----------



## DaGasMan (Nov 4, 2019)

Very nice my friend. Very nice indeed. I hope you did well on the fundraiser.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 5, 2019)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Bozman (Nov 5, 2019)

johan willaert said:


> Nice!!!!



Johan,

I blame you for this addiction to Military Bicycles. Thank you for all your groundwork on this hobby.


----------



## blackcat (Nov 5, 2019)

Hello Boz;
Wow just to tell you that you have a very nice collection 
Serge


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 6, 2019)

Thanks Boz!
Was that Vg296 originally OD? Mine's black and I thought they only came in black or ruby red, with cream rims


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 6, 2019)

Bozman said:


> Had a great chance to show off my US Military bicycle collection as part of a Veterans Day fund raiser. Got to meet some great Veterans and talk about bikes. On display, 1918 Columbia Military Model, 2 Columbia G519s, a Huffman G519, two Columbia M306s, a Columbia Vg295, a Columbia Vg296, a 1943 Columbia Compax Traveler and a 1945 Compax Traveler. View attachment 1090612View attachment 1090613View attachment 1090614View attachment 1090615View attachment 1090616View attachment 1090617View attachment 1090618View attachment 1090619
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 6, 2019)

Standing at attention with their boots polished.  Impressively ready for confrontation.


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Nov 6, 2019)

Hey Boz,  

Good of you to help out at the Vet's fundraiser!  By the way isn't that 1st M306 , with the repro coke bottle grips, the one that Coslett was selling back in Sept.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 6, 2019)

i'll take a 519


----------



## Bozman (Nov 12, 2019)

Johan,

The VG 296 is modeled after another bike that I had restored years ago. That bike had the maroon base layer with and old OD paint coat discovered as the second coat and a blue coat of paint as the top coat of paint.  Somewhere I have pictures of the original OD green paint on the bike. This matches to my 1942 VG 295 that I still have in my collection (On display in the pics) that started it's life with early war OD followed with a top coat of 1944 lusterless darker OD used post war through the Korean War.


----------



## Bozman (Nov 12, 2019)

HUFFMANBILL said:


> Hey Boz,
> 
> Good of you to help out at the Vet's fundraiser! By the way isn't that 1st M306 , with the repro coke bottle grips, the one that Coslett was selling back in Sept.
> 
> ...




Matter of fact the first M306 is the one I bought from Coslett earlier this year. A nice older restoration. I need to fine tune some of the restoration with parts and techniques that have better research behind them. 

Boz


----------



## littleman (Nov 26, 2019)

Nice thanks for sharing


----------

